# disque dur externe en RAW



## labasritas (15 Mars 2013)

Bonjour
mon disque dur externe  WD My passport de 2To est passé d'un coup en mode RAW
du coup je n'arrive plus a le lire
j'ai un mac et un pc j'ai installé pas mal de soft de recovery que j'ai découvert via les forums , mais rien à faire.

j'ai fait un Live CD, mais je n'arrive pas a le faire tourner sur mon mac
je mets le CD, je redemarre le mac je garde la touche C enfoncé et au démarage il ne me propose pas de démarrer sur le CD.
est ce que vous  pouvez m'aider.

noe : je ne peu pas utiliser mon PC car c'est mon PC du boulot et au demarrage il ne boot pas sur le CD, c'est interdit par IT interne. par contre je suis admin de mon poste et je peux installer des softs.

merci


----------



## edd72 (16 Mars 2013)

Bizarre, il donc considéré non formaté. 

C'est la table des partitions qui a sautée?

Genre tu avais un table de partition en GUID (et peut-être une partition en NTFS) et tu l'as branché sous Windows?


----------



## labasritas (16 Mars 2013)

effectivement les softs que j'ai utilisé ( testDisk et find and Mount) ne trouve aucune partition

et effectivement quand je branche mon DD sur le PC j'ai un message qui dit :
vous devez formater le disque du lecteur F avant l'utiliser

et quand je click sur annuler
il y a un message qui dit :
F n'est pas accessible erreur de données (controle de redondance cyclique)

donc il semble la derniere solution est passer par Live CD, mais mon souci c'est que j'arrive pas à demarrer sur le CD depuis mon MAC et comme je disais je ne peux pas utiliser mon PC car c'est un PC de boulot et ils ont interdit le boot sur CD.

le cauchemar c'est que ce disque contient tous les films de famille et que justement je voulais faire un backup et PAF.

---------- Post added at 15h14 ---------- Previous post was at 14h39 ----------

en complement
le disque je le branché sous windows et MAC, je pense qu'il était en mode FAT32
et ça marché tres bien (je l'ai depuis 2 mois ) et il n'y avait aucun souci

je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui a pu se passer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2013)

labasritas a dit:


> en complement
> le disque je le branché sous windows et MAC, je pense qu'il était en mode FAT32
> et ça marché tres bien (je l'ai depuis 2 mois ) et il n'y avait aucun souci
> 
> je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui a pu se passer.



Ben l'explication est simple : tu l'as connecté sous Windows, et ça a bousillé ta table des partitions. Tu n'as plus qu'à tenter le coup avec Dara Rescue ou Photorec pour tenter de récupérer tes données.

La prochaine fois, tu sauras que pour connecter un disque à un PC sous Windows, il ne suffit pas de le formater en FAT32, il faut aussi l'affubler d'un schéma de table de partitions de type MBR, faute de quoi, Windows détruit à la longue la table de partitions, il ne supporte pas le tableau de partition GUID, qui  est le schéma de table de partition par défaut sous Mac OS.

Cela dit, une simple vérification périodique de ton disque avec Outil Disque aurait pu te prévenir avant qu'il ne soit trop tard que quelque chose allait de travers !


----------



## labasritas (17 Mars 2013)

Merci Pascal77

j'ai bien pris note de ma connerie

j'ai lancé la recuperation avec "Photorec" 
pour le moment ça marche bien j'ai recuperé 350 fichiers sur environ 1000
ça tourne pour le moment

seul souci c'est que les noms des fichiers ont sauté.et remplacés par une serie de chiffres
mais bon je ne vais pas faire mon difficile
les récupérer c'est l'essentiel, apres le renommage ça prendra du temps !!


----------

